# views on Ravelli Pellet Stoves ..?



## SESZOO (Dec 22, 2016)

Was offered a  deal on a Ravelli   Pellet Stove ,  don't  know much about these  ,so was wondering if anyone had  any  info ,over  just  the regular site build up you get on the internet ,..


----------



## rich2500 (Dec 22, 2016)

Love my Francesca, also got mine on a good deal. Which Ravelli you looking at.


----------



## bags (Dec 22, 2016)

What kind of deal?


----------



## Deromax (Dec 22, 2016)

Love my Monica!  The hardware is very nice.  The software is a tad weird however.  The menu system in particular remains me of early 90s interfaces.  The thing will default back to Italian language when there is a power outage, for an example.  Also, despite it being an European product, there is no way to set it to use metric (celcius degrees) instead of imperial.  Litterature from Ravelli is a mix of english and Italian with words badly translated (a loss of presure is called "depression" instead of "vaccum" or something similar)...  I think they should issue a firmware update.

But I disgress.

The heat is very nice!


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 22, 2016)

Only draw back I have with the Elena (Ekoteck predecessor of Ravelli) is the small ash pan ... best I can get is 2 days max.  but we have big heat requirements.  Love the majolica sides until I have to do a deep clean as they are a little extra work.  YMMV depending on model.


----------



## rich2500 (Dec 22, 2016)

Dero does bring up a good point about being a little confusing at first but you learn it and then it's fine.


----------



## SESZOO (Dec 24, 2016)

bags said:


> What kind of deal?


My son is  looking at  it  at around 2 grand   supposed to heat 15 to 2000 sq. ft.


----------



## Pelleting In NJ (Dec 24, 2016)

I have an Ecoteck/Ravelli (Elena model) for the last 6 years. I am happy with it. Well made, high quality quiet motors.

Which model Ravelli are you considering?


----------



## biketony (Oct 29, 2017)

Bought a Ravelli RV-80 Classic. Got it in last Saturday (6 days ago).  I already have a Quadrafire Santa Fe in the basement.  I wanted a stove in the living room.  But my wife really liked the look of the Ravelli. 

The RV-80C has been a very nice stove so far.  Very warm.  It took me a few days to get it dialed in. And the controls confused me at first.  But after actually reading the directions, I figured it out.  

The ash pot is a little small, and if I had it to do again, I would have gone with the RV-100 (for the larger pellet capacity)


----------



## Pelleting near Philly (Nov 2, 2017)

This will be our 2nd heating season with the RV-100. Great heat but had to clean out burn pot every 1 to 2 days. Firex material cracked (back panel) but dealer replaced free of charge. Was told replacement panels only run about $30 for the set.


----------

